# X trail t31 transmission issue



## Danush (Aug 1, 2019)

I have 2008 x trail t31 and odometer reading is 180000km and I have small delayed engagement to only reverse gear, it’s very small delay , is it normal for CVTs or transmission problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Delayed engagement is characterized by a long delay (approx. 1.5 to 2 seconds) from the moment you make your gear selection (D or R), to the moment you feel the transmission engage. You’d probably notice this on your first drive in the morning, if your car were parked overnight. Delayed engagement could be due to a variety of reasons from something as minor as a low level of transmission fluid, infrequent fluid replacement, or a more serious issue like failing transmission solenoids. Check the level of the CVT fluid; the fluid should be clear and NOT have a burnt smell.

To check the fluid level, the CVT must be fully warmed up and the engine operating in idle; pull out the CVT fluid level gauge from the CVT fluid charging pipe after pressing the tab on the CVT fluid level gauge to release the lock.


----------

